# What happens if you miss a session with the hypno tapes?



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Bad me! I missed a "dose" already, after only 3 or 4 days in the program. Should I start over? listen to side 2 twice tonight? Or what?If this happens again, should I try to listen to them earlier in the day after i miss one, then listen again at night? But sometimes my schedule might make that difficult. I'll probably be up for several more hours, so I'm wondering if I should go listen now, then listen again in a few hours?That's what I get for getting wrapped up in a book last night and not wanting to put it down to start the tape...fell asleep reading. Listening to the tapes will also be interesting when I do a little travelling for the holidays. Do you think it will work to listen on headphones while a passenger in a car? I know the tapes say no moving vehicles, but I'm guessing that means don't listen while driving, but it might be ok for passengers?It's funny, my conscious is getting kind of bored hearing the same things over and over...I'm one of those people who gets bored easily and it feels like I could talk along with Mike on parts of the tape after only 4 listenings! agh! But I've never heard (consciously) parts of the tape at the end, and I'm very curious about that.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Luna,Don't worry about missing a session or two, just pick up where you left off and continue. Don't try to double up sessions in one day, and get back to the schedule. If you do feel that you need to listen to a session twice, Mike suggests that you allow at least 6 hours between listenings, but that does not change the schedule. That is, one session per day is listed.As far as changing times, it is best to listen at about the same time each day, or evening; most people listen at night, but many who feel energized listen in the morning. Just be as consisent as your schedule allows. But if things come up, you can adapt as needed.Certainly, as a passenger in a car you can listen, just use the headphones as you mention. Just not good when operating a vehicle!And yes, you may become able to know what line comes next, but it does go into your subconcsious, just like when you absent mindedly start singing a commercial jingle or something; you know the words automatically. Don't worry about the "bored" part, but just listen to the sound of Mike's voice rather than the words themselves.Good luck and keep at it!!! A few listeners never did know what Mike said at the end, and they are doing great now!!! Enjoy your journey!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks Marilyn!







I feel better now







I find the sound of things like the tapes helps me sleep...some tv shows, etc. can put me to sleep if I'm in the proper mindset. I think my fiance is getting a little sick of Michael Mahoney, but my Mike just has to get used to it! He's skeptical about the tapes, but really wants me to feel better, so he's cool with it. He just doesn't like it when I'm ready to lay down and listen to the tapes and he has other things on his mind







I think he's finding that Mike M's voice and the background music is soothing, and it's not botherng my Mike.I have trouble falling asleep, and it's nice that I'm falling asleep to the tapes. I wish I'd thought to do the whole body relaxation exercises earlier...I've done those before, but hadn't thought of them for a while. It also helps to establish the precedent that I turn on the tape and I'm asleep before the end of it, rather than tossing and turning in bed like I often do. I don't think the quality of my sleep is improving, but I'm taking less time to fall asleep, so that's good.I might try that sleep thing soon. Later!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi! Another thought, is you can use headphones if at times "your" Mike rather not listen too! I use headphones, but then you either have to take them off, or sleep with them on; so there's another factor.Your sleep patterns may fluctuate some as you go through the sessions. It is early yet, so just enjoy the journey and let things happen as they will. The changes are very subtle, like one day, you say to yourself, gee, I haven't had "whatever" in awhile.. sort of sneaks up on you before you know it!! Take care!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Luna,I had that same question since I will be on vacation; short period of time, just one weekend, but it will be with friends and we already are 13 people. So that is like a lot of persons around to try to concentrate. I'll try not to break the schedule, but I want to have all the fun too (pillow fights, sleepung pranks, etc.) Eric told me to just go back the day missed; that makes sense.I am changing the time to hear the tapes for this week to see how that goes. I had trouble falling asleep afterwards, but with the side 3 I had the opossite. However, yesterday I went back to the non sleep thing and I decided to try them in the afternoons. I am like you in the sense that I get bored easily, I'd say that more than bored, distracted. Anyway, I like these tapes (CDs) and I enjoy listening. I am on day 22 and I sense a change in my attittude, which is great.Tell your bf not be skeptic. I hardly believe in anything, but if this is something that will make me feel better, I will just put all my hopes in it. Take care.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bump for Spliff


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Seen and understood! Thanks BQ!


----------

